# BRIDGES



## momiillusions (Mar 24, 2010)

This is the highest bridge in the world










Would you like to walk there? :cheers:


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

No, I'd shit myself.


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

*Forth Rail Bridge (Edinburgh/Scotland):*


















*Forth road bridge (Edinburgh/Scotland):*



















*Vision of future bridge in situe:*


----------



## Leo_C (Mar 13, 2010)

Westminster Bridge, London, UK




























Also famous for the shadows it casts 

http://deathby1000papercuts.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/*****-shadow.web.jpg


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Imigrantes Bridges, São Paulo Brasil*



















Estaida Bridge, São Paulo City


----------



## Leo_C (Mar 13, 2010)

London Bridge 

The first bridge was built by the Emperor Claudius in A.D. 44. 

"Old" (Medieval) London Bridge, the bridge from the nursery rhyme;










"New" (19th-century) London Bridge, (Because London Bridge was falling down);









This was then sold to the USA and is now in Arizona









Modern London Bridge, opened by Queen Elizabeth II on 17 March 1973.









Just to avoid any confusion, this is tower Bridge;


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

MEZCAlA BRIDGE MEXICO


----------

